# Key West Resorts and Insurance



## Cropman (Sep 9, 2017)

Just out of curiosity does anyone know what the deductibles and amount of insurance is on the three KW resorts?  Sitting here watching live webcams of Key West on YouTube and can't believe how many people are still there.  I'm praying everyone stays safe and damage is minimal.


----------



## Quinte (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm looking for Key West webcams, but not found any working.  Could you please post your link?


----------



## LurkerBee (Sep 9, 2017)

Pick your poison (all streaming when I posted):
Harbor (this one pans around)
http://www.keywestharborwebcam.com/

Seaport





Mallory Square:





Corner of Duval and Front St





Another at Mallory Square





Southernmost point


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you for posting those webcams.  It's going to get worse, but it's already scary.


----------



## Cropman (Sep 9, 2017)

Sorry, pulled myself away to do some work. LurkerBee covered them well. If you go to YouTube and search for live webcam Key West, you can find some others. All were up and working. What's amazing is seeing the people walking, biking, on scooters, and driving around still.


----------



## LurkerBee (Sep 9, 2017)

This might be my new favorite.  It shows 3 from Key West + Miami all in one


----------



## Cropman (Sep 9, 2017)

LurkerBee said:


> This might be my new favorite.  It shows 3 from Key West + Miami all in one


It certainly makes it easier!  I've got three screens going at once here with Alexa playing ocean sounds in the background.  I really need to reevaluate my life!!


----------



## Quinte (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks for the posting. I kept trying to find the Marriott one that is near HBH, but no luck.  These are helpful in giving an idea of what is going on.


----------



## Cropman (Sep 9, 2017)

Not positive but it looks like Key West has now lost power and all feeds are down except Two Friends restaurant.  That feed shows an almost entire lack of any lights that were visible just a few minutes ago.  Going to be a long night for those that stayed.


----------



## LurkerBee (Sep 10, 2017)

Cropman said:


> Not positive but it looks like Key West has now lost power and all feeds are down except Two Friends restaurant.  That feed shows an almost entire lack of any lights that were visible just a few minutes ago.  Going to be a long night for those that stayed.


And its down now   They just had a guy on the phone who decided to ride it out in Key West and he reported the whole island is out of power. So I guess the feeds are all down now.  I hope everyone there stays safe and dry tonight.


----------



## Kal (Sep 10, 2017)

Cropman said:


> Just out of curiosity does anyone know what the deductibles and amount of insurance is on the three KW resorts?  Sitting here watching live webcams of Key West on YouTube and can't believe how many people are still there.  I'm praying everyone stays safe and damage is minimal.


My understanding is that the deductible is very high for Sunset.  The purpose was to save premium costs.  It could be $1 MM.


----------



## Cropman (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info Kal. Sounds like a special assessment might be coming.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 10, 2017)

Cropman said:


> Thanks for the info Kal. Sounds like a special assessment might be coming.


How do the assessment work? Are they for each individual resort or will it be for all Florida resorts together? We own at Beach House.


----------



## Cropman (Sep 10, 2017)

I won't swear to it, but I'm pretty sure it's each resort.  For example, let's say Sunset Harbor has $2,000,000 of damage.  Beach House has none.  SH can't expect Beach House to help pay for the rebuild.  SH owners will have a special assessment to repair their place.  If Kal is right and there is a $1 mill deductible, it could cost each owner of each week $5,000 to pay the deductible.


----------



## AJCts411 (Sep 10, 2017)

My math is if there are say 46 units not exaclty sure. 1m div by 52 weeks div by 46 units....under 450 each.  Has anyone heard of how high the water surge was?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2017)

It is also possible that the HOA has some money in reserves to cover the deductible or part of it.


----------



## bdh (Sep 10, 2017)

No reports on KW HRC properties, but the area between Cudjoe Key and Big Pine Key was landfall location.  With the right side of the hurricane being the stronger/worse side, KW did not get the storm surge that Cudjoe Key, Big Pine and Marathon got.  The early (and unconfirmed by official authorities) report is that KW had little to no storm surge.  Will be good to hear official reports - and an update from Hyatt on KW and Bonita properties.


----------



## lizap (Sep 10, 2017)

bdh said:


> No reports on KW HRC properties, but the area between Cudjoe Key and Big Pine Key was landfall location.  With the right side of the hurricane being the stronger/worse side, KW did not get the storm surge that Cudjoe Key, Big Pine and Marathon got.  The early (and unconfirmed by official authorities) report is that KW had little to no storm surge.  Will be good to hear official reports - and an update from Hyatt on KW and Bonita properties.



 I think KW was on the west side of the eye, which was good (if there is any good).


----------



## Cropman (Sep 10, 2017)

AJCts411 said:


> My math is if there are say 46 units not exaclty sure. 1m div by 52 weeks div by 46 units....under 450 each.  Has anyone heard of how high the water surge was?


You are correct.  I must have added an extra zero.  Nice catch!  $500 per week is a lot more tolerable than $5,000.  And, last I heard surge was right around 2.5 feet as of this afternoon at 2:35.  That was put out by National Weather Service Key West.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 11, 2017)

According to the Miami Herald, Key West appears to have survived the worst of Irma.


----------



## Quinte (Sep 13, 2017)

Link to NOAA satellite images of Key West.  

HYB: landscaping looks somewhat damaged, pool is green, but don't see anything major.
HWP: still see green grass, looks like utility trucks in the back doing work.
HSH: don't see any major roof damage.

https://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/irma/index.html


----------



## ivywag (Sep 13, 2017)

When I open the link all I get is a map.  How do I navigate to the photos?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 13, 2017)

We got an email from Beach House that went out to all the owners saying that they were able to get all the guests and staff out
and that everyone was safe. They also said that they were not yet allowed in to assess damages, but would be sending another email out as soon as
they had information.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2017)

ivywag said:


> When I open the link all I get is a map.  How do I navigate to the photos?


Zoom in on the impacted areas.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 13, 2017)

Quinte said:


> Link to NOAA satellite images of Key West.
> 
> HYB: landscaping looks somewhat damaged, pool is green, but don't see anything major.
> HWP: still see green grass, looks like utility trucks in the back doing work.
> ...


My only comment about this is that the resorts faced a dual threat--from the wind of the hurricane, and from the storm surge. Satellite images might give some hint of wind damage, but cannot show potential flood damage. That's why the damage assessment from the ground is so crucial.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Zoom in on the impacted areas.


Also, the only areas with images are the west coast of Florida and the Florida Keys.


----------



## Sapper (Sep 14, 2017)

Quinte said:


> Link to NOAA satellite images of Key West.
> 
> HYB: landscaping looks somewhat damaged, pool is green, but don't see anything major.
> HWP: still see green grass, looks like utility trucks in the back doing work.
> ...



Thank you for the link. 

Beach House dock is damaged.

We really need some boots on the ground to know what the true damage may be.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Sep 14, 2017)

From the facebook pages for each resort, Hyatt basically says they can't get in there to key west to check things out yet. Coconut plantation up in bonita springs  seems to have survived with minimal damage.


----------



## Sapper (Sep 14, 2017)

I would imagine FL DOT will have to make a structural inspection of every bridge leading out there. 

I'd say if Hyatt really wanted someone out there, they could fly in. However, having just called the airport (ATIS, FBO, and managers office), all of the phone lines are down. My guess is the airport is currently unmanned.


----------



## Kal (Sep 15, 2017)

Cropman said:


> Just out of curiosity does anyone know what the deductibles and amount of insurance is on the three KW resorts?  Sitting here watching live webcams of Key West on YouTube and can't believe how many people are still there.  I'm praying everyone stays safe and damage is minimal.


The bad part of this is Sunset Harbor cannot perform the scheduled major upgrade work normally scheduled during mid-September when the resort is closed for a week.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 15, 2017)

From the Keys Tourism site:
In the wake of Hurricane Irma impacting the Florida Keys, infrastructure evaluations and restoration efforts are underway, according to Keys officials.

While residents and business owners were permitted back into the Upper Keys on Tuesday, visitors have been asked to postpone any near-term plans to vacation in the island chain.

Some areas of the Keys are likely to be ready to accommodate visitors before others. An exact reopening date for all regions is not yet known, but Key West city officials expect their island will open by Fantasy Fest, the annual costume and masking festival that is set to start Friday, Oct. 20.


----------



## Quinte (Sep 15, 2017)

More details on general recovery efforts can be found here.
http://www.keysrecovery.org/


----------



## Quinte (Sep 15, 2017)

Power outages in the KEYS service area are listed here.  https://ubserve.kwcityelectric.com:7576/#  Still close to 14,000 customers without power.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 15, 2017)

Quinte said:


> More details on general recovery efforts can be found here.
> http://www.keysrecovery.org/



Thank you for this link.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 15, 2017)

Sapper said:


> Thank you for the link.
> 
> Beach House dock is damaged.
> 
> We really need some boots on the ground to know what the true damage may be.


True. A look from a satellite only partially shows any structural damage. But boots on the ground will reveal the effects of the storm surge and damage from flooding.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 16, 2017)

What is latest information on the Key West resorts and the cruise port?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 16, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> What is latest information on the Key West resorts and the cruise port?


Cruise port is closed until further notice along with Tortola, St Thomas and Sint Maarten.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 20, 2017)

We were on the phone this morning with Hyatt about a guest reservation for my daughter. Per phone report the resorts in the Keys suffered only minor damage, mainly
landscape, trees , brush. An official note from Hyatt should be coming out the end of this week, or early next week. Resorts are due to open early October.


----------



## bdh (Sep 20, 2017)

The official HRC update of 8:00 pm 9/20 "recommends that guests with reservations for October 22 consider cancelling while guests with reservations for October 29 hold them at this time."

HSH Facebook's report on 9/19 notes that HRC "Resort management is now onsite and initial inspections show minimal visual structural impact in the form of some broken windows. A professional restoration company will be brought in to inspect for water intrusion and internal structural damage .... and believe this will occur some time this week. We will continue to suspend all near-term reservations .... through September 30, 2017.  We will provide an update should this date be extended."

My thought is that with Fantasy Fest week starting on October 22, the expectation is that all HRC KW properties will be open on October 22 and the "9/20 official HRC update" contains an abundance of caution. FWIW: while the official HRC position prior to the 8:00 pm 9/20 update was that they "are not accepting reservations for the KW properties thru November" - however contradictory to the official HRC position, you could book the KW properties for various October dates online via the HRC website.  The HRC website shows availability at HSH starting on 10/1 thru 10/22 - but no availability for the week of 10/22.  Expect that no one with 10/22 FF reservation is cancelling at this time.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 23, 2017)

On the fb group a guest with a reservation received a letter saying there was water damage at Coconut Plantation.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 24, 2017)

All Key West resorts reopen Oct. 8!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> All Key West resorts reopen Oct. 8!


Can you provide a link or a source?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 24, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Can you provide a link or a source?


It is from a Hyatt timeshare resale agent on FB. I asked him where the information was from so will let you know. 
Just got off the phone with Hyatt sales at Coconut Plantation. They went over the portfolio program with me as now 
AZ is authorized to sell it so he could answer my questions. He reported lots of water damage there from leaking roofs.
They are replacing drywall and rugs in many units. He said Siesta Key fared well.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 24, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Can you provide a link or a source?


Beach House HOA board member.


----------



## bdh (Sep 24, 2017)

Each of the KW properties sent an email on Thursday, 9/21, to owners noting that reservations through Oct 6 were being suspended.  The email doesn't say they will be open on October 7, but that's the assumption by most.


----------



## AJCts411 (Oct 12, 2017)

Was in Key West for a week, just returned.  Walked around Sun Set, they were busy with the landscaping, all looks pretty much cleaned up and in good shape.  Was told they did get a little water infiltration, but no flooding.  KW its self...the tourist industry (restaurants bars etc), the staff want and need the tourist dollars.


----------

